# True class from Mani right here



## ConHog

I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it

Okay,  so Mani negged me for this



			
				manifold said:
			
		

> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.






That's fucking pathetic


----------



## Sheldon

mani never neggas me...


----------



## manifold




----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


>



The caption's kind of fucked up, but the picture is funny as hell.

The ump is serious as a heart attack about that safe call


----------



## xotoxi

ConHog said:


> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
Click to expand...


While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?

Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.

Just a thought...


----------



## ConHog

xotoxi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
Click to expand...


I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.

my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.


----------



## xotoxi

ConHog said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
Click to expand...


But you were whining about rep before.


----------



## Paulie

In retrospect I take back my other post in here.  I laughed about the picture, not really at the kid himself, but I just got heated about the school bus dad thing the other day and then I go and say that.

It's not right.


----------



## Paulie

If that was my now confirmed autistic son's picture being used for that joke I'm pretty sure I'd find nothing funny about it.


----------



## Ravi

Paulie said:


> In retrospect I take back my other post in here.  I laughed about the picture, not really at the kid himself, but I just got heated about the school bus dad thing the other day and then I go and say that.
> 
> It's not right.


Odd, you never admitted that the father in the school episode was wrong about what happened...but I did notice you dropped out of the thread when it was pointed out.


----------



## strollingbones

i bumped manie back to a 100 just to piss him off!


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> If that was my now confirmed autistic son's picture being used for that joke I'm pretty sure I'd find nothing funny about it.



Autistic kids don't ride in wheelchairs.


----------



## ConHog

strollingbones said:


> i bumped manie back to a 100 just to piss him off!



LOL Must wait.....................


----------



## strollingbones

well some do honey just depends now doesnt it...you cant make them blanket statements


----------



## Paulie

Ravi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> In retrospect I take back my other post in here.  I laughed about the picture, not really at the kid himself, but I just got heated about the school bus dad thing the other day and then I go and say that.
> 
> It's not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Odd, you never admitted that the father in the school episode was wrong about what happened...but I did notice you dropped out of the thread when it was pointed out.
Click to expand...


Not true.  I mentioned that his actions were the wrong way to go about it earlier on in the thread, but that is an easy observation to make in hindsight.

And I didn't drop out of it, my computer got infected with a virus and I spent 2 days working on backups and getting it restored, so I wasn't on here posting.

I saw your posts.

You're going on what the school said.  The school, as well as the father, has legal interests to protect.

The school says he didn't make contact about his daughter, but he says he did.

I don't know who to believe, but the father reacted on emotion and out of a desire to protect his daughter from something he felt she wasn't being protected from.

Unless some kind of new information comes to light that shows he lied about calling the school specifically about his daughter, I don't have a problem with what he did.


----------



## Paulie

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was my now confirmed autistic son's picture being used for *that joke* I'm pretty sure I'd find nothing funny about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autistic kids don't ride in wheelchairs.
Click to expand...


...a joke of similar tastelessness.


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
Click to expand...




AND a few posts later you flat said other that you dont give a shit about other peoples opinions. 

see how that works, why should anyone give a shit if you don't like mani making fun kids?


----------



## Ravi

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was my now confirmed autistic son's picture being used for that joke I'm pretty sure I'd find nothing funny about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autistic kids don't ride in wheelchairs.
Click to expand...

Yeah...there seems to be a lot of confusion among posters here about autism.


----------



## manifold

I make fun of anyone and everyone.

The day I stop is the day I die.

true story


----------



## mal

silkyeggsalad said:


> mani never neggas me...



He does me... Once and again...




Fuckin' Twatwaffle.  



peace...


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND a few posts later you flat said other that you dont give a shit about other peoples opinions.
> 
> see how that works, why should anyone give a shit if you don't like mani making fun kids?
Click to expand...


I said I didn't care about ONE poster's opinion on ONE specific matter you fucking nitwit.

Are you in love with me or something? I mean honestly........ Get over it.


----------



## manifold

As a general guideline...

Rainman was autistic

Corky was retarded


And the fact that ConFag doesn't know the difference tells me he is a lying sack of shit.


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> I make fun of anyone and everyone.
> 
> The day I stop is the day I die.
> 
> true story



I hope you stop soon

True story


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was my now confirmed autistic son's picture being used for that joke I'm pretty sure I'd find nothing funny about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autistic kids don't ride in wheelchairs.
Click to expand...


How does a Paraplegic Child with Autism get around?...



peace...


----------



## Paulie

Ravi said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that was my now confirmed autistic son's picture being used for that joke I'm pretty sure I'd find nothing funny about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Autistic kids don't ride in wheelchairs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...there seems to be a lot of confusion among posters here about autism.
Click to expand...


I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.

I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND a few posts later you flat said other that you dont give a shit about other peoples opinions.
> 
> see how that works, why should anyone give a shit if you don't like mani making fun kids?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said I didn't care about ONE poster's opinion on ONE specific matter you fucking nitwit.
> 
> Are you in love with me or something? I mean honestly........ Get over it.
Click to expand...


Take you own advice....get over it


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make fun of anyone and everyone.
> 
> The day I stop is the day I die.
> 
> true story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop soon
> 
> True story
Click to expand...



Hey, don't blame me cuz you're firing off retarded seed.


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> As a general guideline...
> 
> Rainman was autistic
> 
> Corky was retarded
> 
> 
> And the fact that ConFag doesn't know the difference tells me he is a lying sack of shit.



Difference in what idiot? I don't like seeing children get made fun of whether they are autistic, retarded, club footed, or the star of the high school football team. Makes no difference to me, they are children and thus should be OFF limits.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make fun of anyone and everyone.
> 
> The day I stop is the day I die.
> 
> true story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop soon
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't blame me cuz you're firing off retarded seed.
Click to expand...


Ouch.

That's pretty harsh bro.


----------



## ConHog

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop soon
> 
> True story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't blame me cuz you're firing off retarded seed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ouch.
> 
> That's pretty harsh bro.
Click to expand...


Proves what an asshole he is, now he'll use the same excuse Madeline the bitch is using in her stupid thread "hey you brought your child into public first"

Fucking pathetic.


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general guideline...
> 
> Rainman was autistic
> 
> Corky was retarded
> 
> 
> And the fact that ConFag doesn't know the difference tells me he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difference in what retard? I don't like seeing children get made fun of whether they are autistic, retarded, club footed, or the star of the high school football team. Makes no difference to me, they are children and thus should be OFF limits.
Click to expand...


yeah, they should be sheltered until they're 18.  And then set loose unarmed and thin skinned in the real and often cruel world.

Gotta love those retarded "conservative" values.


----------



## mal

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make fun of anyone and everyone.
> 
> The day I stop is the day I die.
> 
> true story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you stop soon
> 
> True story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't blame me cuz you're firing off retarded seed.
Click to expand...


Mani... Hate ConHog all you want, but leave the Children out of it...

And making fun of Autistic Children by calling them Retarded is Insulting on a Number of Levels to a Number of People...



peace...


----------



## manifold

Ha ha ConFag!  I quoted you before you edited out calling me a retard and changed it to idiot. 


Hypocrite.


----------



## Ravi

Paulie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Autistic kids don't ride in wheelchairs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...there seems to be a lot of confusion among posters here about autism.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.
> 
> I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.
Click to expand...

I believe _you_.


----------



## Paulie

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a general guideline...
> 
> Rainman was autistic
> 
> Corky was retarded
> 
> 
> And the fact that ConFag doesn't know the difference tells me he is a lying sack of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Difference in what retard? I don't like seeing children get made fun of whether they are autistic, retarded, club footed, or the star of the high school football team. Makes no difference to me, they are children and thus should be OFF limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, they should be sheltered until they're 18.  And then set loose unarmed and thin skinned in the real and often cruel world.
> 
> Gotta love those retarded "conservative" values.
Click to expand...


By adult age, most people are over making fun of people.  It exists in college still, but you can escape it more easily there. 

The biggest hurdle they face in the adult real world, is getting a job.  They're already disadvantaged there whether they've been made fun of as a child or not.

When it hurts the most is when they're young and impressionable.  Not stomping on them emotionally is way different from sheltering them from the real world.


----------



## Ravi

manifold said:


> Ha ha ConFag!  I quoted you before you edited out calling me a retard and changed it to idiot.
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.


bwahahahahaha!


----------



## mal

manifold said:


> Ha ha ConFag!  I quoted you before you edited out calling me a retard and changed it to idiot.
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.



Is Calling you a Retard the same as Calling an Autistic Child a Retard?...

Aside from the Fact that ConHog did it and Realized what it was and Removed it...



peace...


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...there seems to be a lot of confusion among posters here about autism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.
> 
> I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe _you_.
Click to expand...


So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...

You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!... 



peace...


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> Ha ha ConFag!  I quoted you before you edited out calling me a retard and changed it to idiot.
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.



Well I could take the easy way out and claim you edited my post, but you didn't . I wrote something wrong, thought better of it and edited it.

I actually meant to write it in the original post that I had changed it and forgot.

Unless you actually ARE retarded though, it hardly compares to making fun of children.


----------



## Paulie

Regardless of this argument, it's getting down to damn near 1/100 kids with autism.

Something is seriously fucked up and it's a PROBLEM.

I will say though, that many diagnoses are given to very high functioning children merely to open accessibility to special therapy and other treatment that wouldn't be accessible without the diagnosis.


----------



## Ravi

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.
> 
> I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

ummm...last time I checked I haven't attacked anyone's child, fuckwit.


----------



## ConHog

Paulie said:


> Regardless of this argument, it's getting down to damn near 1/100 kids with autism.
> 
> Something is seriously fucked up and it's a PROBLEM.
> 
> I will say though, that many diagnoses are given to very high functioning children merely to open accessibility to special therapy and other treatment that wouldn't be accessible without the diagnosis.



My child is very high functioning. Except when it comes to social skills. She's a hermit.


----------



## manifold

The apple doesn't... something something


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> The apple doesn't... something something



In that case thank God that odds are that you will remain a virgin until death.


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.




Oh by the way, ConFag's idea of asking someone nicely is sending them a snooting neg rep.


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> The apple doesn't... something something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that case thank God that odds are that you will remain a virgin until death.
Click to expand...


I hate to tell you, but your God has let you down again.

Might be time to start looking for a new one.


----------



## Si modo

Gawd!  Such bicklering!

All of you, just let it goooooooooooo.

It's just the internet, for crap's sake.

Such drama.









That is all.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ummm...last time I checked I haven't attacked anyone's child, fuckwit.
Click to expand...


Ah... So you will stick with the _Zona's Lying about having a Child because he Lies about everything_ Defense?...

Or were you going to take Mani to Task for doing it to ConHog's Child instead of Servicing Mani and Thanking him all of the way through this Thread...



peace...


----------



## Si modo

Oh, but for those having fun?







Carry on.


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, ConFag's idea of asking someone nicely is sending them a snooting neg rep.
Click to expand...


Feel free to post the neg rep. I linked to where I asked nicely in the thread.


----------



## Ravi

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...last time I checked I haven't attacked anyone's child, fuckwit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah... So you will stick with the _Zona's Lying about having a Child because he Lies about everything_ Defense?...
> 
> Or were you going to take Mani to Task for doing it to ConHog's Child instead of Servicing Mani and Thanking him all of the way through this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

 Don't worry, mal...he loves you best. 

Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...last time I checked I haven't attacked anyone's child, fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... So you will stick with the _Zona's Lying about having a Child because he Lies about everything_ Defense?...
> 
> Or were you going to take Mani to Task for doing it to ConHog's Child instead of Servicing Mani and Thanking him all of the way through this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, mal...he loves you best.
> 
> Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.
Click to expand...


I thank you for giving me a good laugh every time you accuse another of lying.

PS - Your Sig is annoying and too big


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, ConFag's idea of asking someone nicely is sending them a snooting neg rep.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the neg rep. I linked to where I asked nicely in the thread.
Click to expand...



Yeah, a full 8 minutes after sending me the neg rep. 

I guess you must've had to think about it for a while.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummm...last time I checked I haven't attacked anyone's child, fuckwit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... So you will stick with the _Zona's Lying about having a Child because he Lies about everything_ Defense?...
> 
> Or were you going to take Mani to Task for doing it to ConHog's Child instead of Servicing Mani and Thanking him all of the way through this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, mal...he loves you best.
> 
> Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.
Click to expand...


What did I say you Said?...

Quote me.



peace...


----------



## Ravi

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... So you will stick with the _Zona's Lying about having a Child because he Lies about everything_ Defense?...
> 
> Or were you going to take Mani to Task for doing it to ConHog's Child instead of Servicing Mani and Thanking him all of the way through this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, mal...he loves you best.
> 
> Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did I say you Said?...
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

I knew you couldn't do it, coward.


----------



## Sheldon

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah... So you will stick with the _Zona's Lying about having a Child because he Lies about everything_ Defense?...
> 
> Or were you going to take Mani to Task for doing it to ConHog's Child instead of Servicing Mani and Thanking him all of the way through this Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, mal...he loves you best.
> 
> Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thank you for giving me a good laugh every time you accuse another of lying.
> 
> PS - Your Sig is annoying and too big
Click to expand...


Hey now, don't be insulting toxi's skillz like that. 

But yeah... that fucking red bouncy ball...


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, ConFag's idea of asking someone nicely is sending them a snooting neg rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the neg rep. I linked to where I asked nicely in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a full 8 minutes after sending me the neg rep.
> 
> I guess you must've had to think about it for a while.
Click to expand...


Or I stepped away from the computer for a bit.....................


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the neg rep. I linked to where I asked nicely in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a full 8 minutes after sending me the neg rep.
> 
> I guess you must've had to think about it for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or I stepped away from the computer for a bit.....................
Click to expand...


And in all that time you just couldn't get me off your mind huh?

Damn dude, seek help.


----------



## Si modo

silkyeggsalad said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, mal...he loves you best.
> 
> Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you for giving me a good laugh every time you accuse another of lying.
> 
> PS - Your Sig is annoying and too big
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't be insulting toxi's skillz like that.
> 
> But yeah... that fucking red bouncy ball...
Click to expand...

Dodge Ball!


----------



## syrenn

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh by the way, ConFag's idea of asking someone nicely is sending them a snooting neg rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the neg rep. I linked to where I asked nicely in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a full 8 minutes after sending me the neg rep.
> 
> I guess you must've had to think about it for a while.
Click to expand...


he neged you?


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post the neg rep. I linked to where I asked nicely in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a full 8 minutes after sending me the neg rep.
> 
> I guess you must've had to think about it for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he neged you?
Click to expand...


for making fun of handicap kids , you bet


----------



## Sheldon

Si modo said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thank you for giving me a good laugh every time you accuse another of lying.
> 
> PS - Your Sig is annoying and too big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't be insulting toxi's skillz like that.
> 
> But yeah... that fucking red bouncy ball...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dodge Ball!
Click to expand...


If I neg you for bringing back those terrible memories from my youth, will you start a thread whining about my neg rep?


----------



## Si modo

silkyeggsalad said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now, don't be insulting toxi's skillz like that.
> 
> But yeah... that fucking red bouncy ball...
> 
> 
> 
> Dodge Ball!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I neg you for bringing back those terrible memories from my youth, will you start a thread whining about my neg rep?
Click to expand...

Oh, Eggy.  I am sorry for bringing that up.  I didn't mean to cause a traumatic flashback to gym class for you.   Really, it was an accident on my part. 

(Muhahahahahaha)

Nah, no whining from me about rep.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, mal...he loves you best.
> 
> Lets see if you can stop being a coward for once and admit that you lied about what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did I say you Said?...
> 
> Quote me.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you couldn't do it, coward.
Click to expand...


You off your Meds, Ravils?... 

Quote me.



peace...


----------



## mal

Or run away... 



peace...


----------



## Dante

ConHog said:


> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
Click to expand...


mani is trying to out Dante -- oops, out-Dante me?


----------



## California Girl

This thread just serves as a little reminder of just how pathetic seemingly ordinary people can be. There are a few people on this thread that should be ashamed of themselves. Sadly, I doubt that they know who they are. 

That is all I have to say on the subject. Carry on.


----------



## Ravi

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.
> 
> I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Right here, malfucktard.

Go ahead and back peddle, it's what you do best.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here, malfucktard.
> 
> Go ahead and back peddle, it's what you do best.
Click to expand...


You're such a failure.

Mal wasn't accusing you of attacking a child , he was accusing you of defending the action.

Lord Almighty learn how to read you fucking idiot.


----------



## Ravi

Sweet! mal doesn't need to back peddle, you do it for him.


----------



## Ravi

btw, who attacked your child, cornjob?

Oh, right...no one. Yet another lie.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Yay! We haven't had a neg rep thread for a couple of weeks.


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right here, malfucktard.
> 
> Go ahead and back peddle, it's what you do best.
Click to expand...


Quote me, Asshole... 



peace...


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> btw, who attacked your child, cornjob?
> 
> Oh, right...no one. Yet another lie.



You know. I really can't tell if you are stupid, just can't read, are full of shit, or just like to lie.

I never said anyone attacked my child you fucking moron.


----------



## ConHog

come on Ravi, I'm getting sick of you just making shit up and then claiming I'm the liar, you just claimed that I said someone attacked my kid. Back that shit up you fucking dumb ass .


----------



## mal

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.
> 
> I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking his Child?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I'll Quote it...

There is Context in this Thread, and your Cute little 'I believe _you_' shot it just another Example of how Lacking in Courage YOU are...



peace...


----------



## strollingbones

someone negged me for giving pos rep to manie....shame shame shame....i dont know if i can stand the insult....


----------



## manifold

strollingbones said:


> someone negged me for giving pos rep to manie....shame shame shame....i dont know if i can stand the insult....





guilty by association


----------



## ConHog

Ravi aka Pinocchio, why haven't you backed up your claim that I said someone attacked my child you disgusting worm?


----------



## Ravi

I cannot defend an action that did not occur. Do you even read what you post?


----------



## Sheldon

Disgusting worm? As opposed to a sexy worm?


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> I cannot defend an action that did not occur. Do you even read what you post?



Holy shit you are a liar.



Ravi said:


> btw, who attacked your child, cornjob?
> 
> Oh, right...no one. Yet another lie.





Right there is you claiming that I lied and said someone was attacking my child. I NEVER said that. Prove I did, or admit you're a liar. It's in black in white, one of us lied. Either I lied and said someone attacked my child when it didn't happen, OR you lied when you said I said that someone attacked my child. THe burden is on you to prove I ever said that someone attacked my child, since I just proved that you claimed I said it.


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
Click to expand...

I bet you neg'd him back. 
And why are you so obsessed with neg rep? Get over it, move on.


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot defend an action that did not occur. Do you even read what you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, who attacked your child, cornjob?
> 
> Oh, right...no one. Yet another lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right there is you claiming that I lied and said someone was attacking my child. I NEVER said that. Prove I did, or admit you're a liar. It's in black in white, one of us lied. Either I lied and said someone attacked my child when it didn't happen, OR you lied when you said I said that someone attacked my child. THe burden is on you to prove I ever said that someone attacked my child, since I just proved that you claimed I said it.
Click to expand...




ConHog said:


> Mal wasn't accusing you of attacking a child , he was accusing you of  defending the action.


Again, I can't defend an action that didn't occur. Either you are claiming someone attacked your child or you are claiming mal made that claim.

Either way, no one did.


----------



## ConHog

Ravi said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot defend an action that did not occur. Do you even read what you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right there is you claiming that I lied and said someone was attacking my child. I NEVER said that. Prove I did, or admit you're a liar. It's in black in white, one of us lied. Either I lied and said someone attacked my child when it didn't happen, OR you lied when you said I said that someone attacked my child. THe burden is on you to prove I ever said that someone attacked my child, since I just proved that you claimed I said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal wasn't accusing you of attacking a child , he was accusing you of  defending the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I can't defend an action that didn't occur. Either you are claiming someone attacked your child or you are claiming mal made that claim.
> 
> Either way, no one did.
Click to expand...


Got it, you're stupid. I never said anyone was attacking my child, and neither did Mal. We were talking about A child, not MY child. You fucking moron. Perhaps you should lean to read before you run around calling others liars.

Damn I really can't believe how stupid you are. And a liar to boot.


----------



## Ravi

More back peddling...not unexpected.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> Ravi aka Pinocchio, why haven't you backed up your claim that I said someone attacked my child you disgusting worm?



did i just dream all that wailing and gnashing of teeth when i *supposedly* called your child stupid? no, i don't believe i did.
in fact, i seem to remember apologizing for the *attack* on the alleged child.

STFU, corky


----------



## Luissa

Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi aka Pinocchio, why haven't you backed up your claim that I said someone attacked my child you disgusting worm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did i just dream all that wailing and gnashing of teeth when i *supposedly* called your child stupid.
> 
> STFU, corky
Click to expand...


lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but why apologize if it was just supposedly?

PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child. 

Either way Ravi is a liar.


----------



## Sheldon

I don't really have a dog in this fight, but just for the peanut gallery:



ConHog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy shit you are a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right there is you claiming that I lied and said someone was attacking my child. I NEVER said that. Prove I did, or admit you're a liar. It's in black in white, one of us lied. Either I lied and said someone attacked my child when it didn't happen, OR you lied when you said I said that someone attacked my child. THe burden is on you to prove I ever said that someone attacked my child, since I just proved that you claimed I said it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mal wasn't accusing you of attacking a child , he was accusing you of  defending the action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, I can't defend an action that didn't occur. Either you are claiming someone attacked your child or you are claiming mal made that claim.
> 
> Either way, no one did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got it, you're stupid. I *never said anyone was attacking my child, and neither did Mal*. *We were talking about A child, not MY child. *You fucking moron. Perhaps you should lean to read before you run around calling others liars.
> 
> Damn I really can't believe how stupid you are. And a liar to boot.
Click to expand...




tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not confused about it at all Rav.  I didn't clarify the proper context.
> 
> I meant in general, if my son's pic was used for that kind of joke, I wouldn't find it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking* *his Child*?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


----------



## ConHog

Luissa said:


> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?



I was ????? That's news to me


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?




I believe it was for his "insensitivity" to conjobs feelings in regards to posting a ( yes... tasteless) pic.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi aka Pinocchio, why haven't you backed up your claim that I said someone attacked my child you disgusting worm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did i just dream all that wailing and gnashing of teeth when i *supposedly* called your child stupid.
> 
> STFU, corky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but *why apologize if it was just supposedly?*
> 
> PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child.
> 
> Either way Ravi is a liar.
Click to expand...


it was a vain attempt to shut you the fuck up. 

ps-i thought it only counted if it was in whatever specific thread you can almost remember? so it doesn't count if it shows you to be the pathetic lying dweeb that you are, but it does count if it backs up your lies? have i got that right? it's a little confusing and the uncontrollable laughter is making it hard for me to keep track here.


wait! i think i've figured it out! you're john kerry!

can i have a ride in your new boat, liveshot?
you=joke


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was for his "insensitivity" to conjobs feelings in regards to posting a ( yes... tasteless) pic.
Click to expand...


Actually, I wasn't mad about anything. I was disgusted that anyone would make fun of ANY child in that manner.


----------



## Ravi

silkyeggsalad said:


> I don't really have a dog in this fight, but just for the peanut gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I can't defend an action that didn't occur. Either you are claiming someone attacked your child or you are claiming mal made that claim.
> 
> Either way, no one did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you're stupid. I *never said anyone was attacking my child, and neither did Mal*. *We were talking about A child, not MY child. *You fucking moron. Perhaps you should lean to read before you run around calling others liars.
> 
> Damn I really can't believe how stupid you are. And a liar to boot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe _you_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking* *his Child*?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ConHog

del said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i just dream all that wailing and gnashing of teeth when i *supposedly* called your child stupid.
> 
> STFU, corky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but *why apologize if it was just supposedly?*
> 
> PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child.
> 
> Either way Ravi is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was a vain attempt to shut you the fuck up.
> 
> i thought it only counted if it was in whatever specific thread you can almost remember?
> 
> you=joke
> 
> not a particularly good one, but a joke nonetheless
Click to expand...


Toked up early today did you? THat made NO sense whatsoever.


----------



## Ravi

Luissa said:


> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?


Maybe his child is imaginary and that's why he forgot about it.


----------



## Luissa

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was for his "insensitivity" to conjobs feelings in regards to posting a ( yes... tasteless) pic.
Click to expand...


I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but *why apologize if it was just supposedly?*
> 
> PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child.
> 
> Either way Ravi is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was a vain attempt to shut you the fuck up.
> 
> i thought it only counted if it was in whatever specific thread you can almost remember?
> 
> you=joke
> 
> not a particularly good one, but a joke nonetheless
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toked up early today did you? THat made NO sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...


that's the chance you take when you read it in mid-edit i guess.

go back and reread it, or not.

liveshot


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi aka Pinocchio, why haven't you backed up your claim that I said someone attacked my child you disgusting worm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did i just dream all that wailing and gnashing of teeth when i *supposedly* called your child stupid.
> 
> STFU, corky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but why apologize if it was just supposedly?
> 
> PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child.
> 
> Either way Ravi is a liar.
Click to expand...



The way i saw it was that del didn't "know" you have an autistic child and apologized if his comment did hurt your feelings. 


PS- from the king of dragging and referencing other threads around...that's rich


----------



## del

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his child is imaginary and that's why he forgot about it.
Click to expand...


maybe he left his imaginary child in his ferrari?


----------



## Ravi

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his child is imaginary and that's why he forgot about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe he left his imaginary child in his ferrari?
Click to expand...

While picking up his retirement check?


----------



## Sheldon

Ravi said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really have a dog in this fight, but just for the peanut gallery:
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, you're stupid. I *never said anyone was attacking my child, and neither did Mal*. *We were talking about A child, not MY child. *You fucking moron. Perhaps you should lean to read before you run around calling others liars.
> 
> Damn I really can't believe how stupid you are. And a liar to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So are you going to Use your Substanceless Claims that ConHog is a Liar to then Justify Attacking* *his Child*?...
> 
> You are a Excellent Example of the Species if that's the Case, ravils!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I do it for the lulz.


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> did i just dream all that wailing and gnashing of teeth when i *supposedly* called your child stupid.
> 
> STFU, corky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but why apologize if it was just supposedly?
> 
> PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child.
> 
> Either way Ravi is a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way i saw it was that del didn't "know" you have an autistic child and apologized if his comment did hurt your feelings.
> 
> 
> PS- from the king of dragging and referencing other threads around...that's rich
Click to expand...



I agree, Del didn't know, that's why I accepted his apology and moved on, I hadn't said one word more about it and didn't intend to until he brought it up. 


As for your last sentence I don't know what you're talking about since I am not the one who brought something from another thread, something that was apologized for no less, into this thread. 

PS - Ravi I seen the bolded part of Mal's statement . I didn't see that before , so I was wrong when I said Mal never made that claim. Mal is wrong if he thought someone was attacking my child specifically.


----------



## syrenn

Luissa said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was for his "insensitivity" to conjobs feelings in regards to posting a ( yes... tasteless) pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
> I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.
Click to expand...


he was mad at anyone disagreeing with his opinion. he was mad at anyone reading the OP and really getting what madeline had to say. he was mad the elastic in his panties is shot. 

I get why he didn't like the photo too, but if he enjoys having his opinion stated then he cant very well get mad at mani for having his, or maddline for that matter. 

I find it amazing that he wants his feelings protected but feels free to bash others feelings.


----------



## Ravi

ConHog said:


> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
Click to expand...

Isn't this bringing up something that happened in another thread?


----------



## syrenn

del said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his child is imaginary and that's why he forgot about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe he left his imaginary child in his ferrari?
Click to expand...


 I believe he does have the child


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol actually I had forgotten about that since you apologized I moved on, but why apologize if it was just supposedly?
> 
> PS - Counting that, which I wasn't because of the apology and the fact that it occurred in a different thread, then Ravi lied when she said no one ever attacked my child.
> 
> Either way Ravi is a liar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The way i saw it was that del didn't "know" you have an autistic child and apologized if his comment did hurt your feelings.
> 
> 
> PS- from the king of dragging and referencing other threads around...that's rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Del didn't know, that's why I accepted his apology and moved on, I hadn't said one word more about it and didn't intend to until he brought it up.
> 
> 
> As for your last sentence I don't know what you're talking about since I am not the one who brought something from another thread, something that was apologized for no less, into this thread.
> 
> PS - Ravi I seen the bolded part of Mal's statement . I didn't see that before , so I was wrong when I said Mal never made that claim. Mal is wrong if he thought someone was attacking my child specifically.
Click to expand...



con..you are the king of, in a passive aggressive way, other threads and other posters you are angry with at any given moment. You cant say what you have to say on you own. You need to bring other threads and people up in just about everything you say..

i know you know what i am talking about too.


----------



## ConHog

syrenn said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was for his "insensitivity" to conjobs feelings in regards to posting a ( yes... tasteless) pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
> I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was mad at anyone disagreeing with his opinion. he was mad at anyone reading the OP and really getting what madeline had to say. he was mad the elastic in his panties is shot.
> 
> I get why he didn't like the photo too, but if he enjoys having his opinion stated then he cant very well get mad at mani for having his, or maddline for that matter.
> 
> I find it amazing that he wants his feelings protected but feels free to bash others feelings.
Click to expand...


LOL no matter how many times you yell I'm mad it isn't going to make it true. I am disgusted that yall would turn a thread about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children into another excuse to bash on me, but mad? No.

Oh, and I don't care about having my feelings protected you dope. That isn't what this thread is about. It's about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children and then neg rep when someone asks you to stop. End of story. In the thread that began all this Madeline made fun of Sarah Palin, okay she's an adult she's fair game. Mani made fun of Trig, he's not fair game. I'm fair game, my daughter is not fair game. Same difference. I don't expect my children to be protected any more or any less than other children. Children are OFF limits. And that is the only reason I said shit to Mani or started this thread. 

But yall are obsessed, so obsessed that you're willing to overlook making fun of handicapped children in order to bash me some more. That's pathetic, and I'm out of this thread. 

Del, I would ask that you close this disgusting thread as is my right as the author of it, but I'll just wait for another mod to come around and ask them to. Yall enjoy your reindeer games.


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
> I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was mad at anyone disagreeing with his opinion. he was mad at anyone reading the OP and really getting what madeline had to say. he was mad the elastic in his panties is shot.
> 
> I get why he didn't like the photo too, but if he enjoys having his opinion stated then he cant very well get mad at mani for having his, or maddline for that matter.
> 
> I find it amazing that he wants his feelings protected but feels free to bash others feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL no matter how many times you yell I'm mad it isn't going to make it true. I am disgusted that yall would turn a thread about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children into another excuse to bash on me, but mad? No.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about having my feelings protected you dope. That isn't what this thread is about. It's about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children and then neg rep when someone asks you to stop. End of story. In the thread that began all this Madeline made fun of Sarah Palin, okay she's an adult she's fair game. Mani made fun of Trig, he's not fair game. I'm fair game, my daughter is not fair game. Same difference. I don't expect my children to be protected any more or any less than other children. Children are OFF limits. And that is the only reason I said shit to Mani or started this thread.
> 
> But yall are obsessed, so obsessed that you're willing to overlook making fun of handicapped children in order to bash me some more. That's pathetic, and I'm out of this thread.
> 
> Del, I would ask that you close this disgusting thread as is my right as the author of it, but I'll just wait for another mod to come around and ask them to. Yall enjoy your reindeer games.
Click to expand...


Thats not the way i read it. You were upset because you have an autistic child and were offended because of that. 

I agree that its wrong to make fun of any child especially ones that are disabled.



edit: that is unless you open them up for comment by throwing them under the bus.


----------



## del

syrenn said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe his child is imaginary and that's why he forgot about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he left his imaginary child in his ferrari?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he does have the child
Click to expand...


you're welcome to your beliefs.

i believe he's a douchebag


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt Conjob mad about Mani not believing him about his child?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was for his "insensitivity" to conjobs feelings in regards to posting a ( yes... tasteless) pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I wasn't mad about anything. I was disgusted that anyone would make fun of ANY child in that manner.
Click to expand...


ConFag, always the intrepid taker of the high road.


----------



## del

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
> I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was mad at anyone disagreeing with his opinion. he was mad at anyone reading the OP and really getting what madeline had to say. he was mad the elastic in his panties is shot.
> 
> I get why he didn't like the photo too, but if he enjoys having his opinion stated then he cant very well get mad at mani for having his, or maddline for that matter.
> 
> I find it amazing that he wants his feelings protected but feels free to bash others feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL no matter how many times you yell I'm mad it isn't going to make it true. I am disgusted that yall would turn a thread about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children into another excuse to bash on me, but mad? No.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about having my feelings protected you dope. That isn't what this thread is about. It's about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children and then neg rep when someone asks you to stop. End of story. In the thread that began all this Madeline made fun of Sarah Palin, okay she's an adult she's fair game. Mani made fun of Trig, he's not fair game. I'm fair game, my daughter is not fair game. Same difference. I don't expect my children to be protected any more or any less than other children. Children are OFF limits. And that is the only reason I said shit to Mani or started this thread.
> 
> But yall are obsessed, so obsessed that you're willing to overlook making fun of handicapped children in order to bash me some more. That's pathetic, and I'm out of this thread.
> 
> Del, I would ask that you close this disgusting thread as is my right as the author of it, but I'll just wait for another mod to come around and ask them to. Yall enjoy your reindeer games.
Click to expand...


you have the right to ask for whatever you want; i have the privilege of refusing it.

see how that works?


----------



## Sheldon

The opposite of a locked thread would be a stickied thread, correct?


----------



## syrenn

silkyeggsalad said:


> The opposite of a locked thread would be a stickied thread, correct?




Im not touching any damn sticky thread!


----------



## manifold

syrenn said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of a locked thread would be a stickied thread, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not touching any damn sticky thread!
Click to expand...


I guess you better go shower then.


----------



## syrenn

manifold said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite of a locked thread would be a stickied thread, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im not touching any damn sticky thread!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you better go shower then.
Click to expand...


If you got a "thread" that's sticky, maybe you need more then a shower.


----------



## Paulie

conhog's got sticky status.

That bothers the shit out of some of you


----------



## Annie

I just can't read through all this. How the hell did this get stickied?


----------



## Luissa

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
> I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was mad at anyone disagreeing with his opinion. he was mad at anyone reading the OP and really getting what madeline had to say. he was mad the elastic in his panties is shot.
> 
> I get why he didn't like the photo too, but if he enjoys having his opinion stated then he cant very well get mad at mani for having his, or maddline for that matter.
> 
> I find it amazing that he wants his feelings protected but feels free to bash others feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL no matter how many times you yell I'm mad it isn't going to make it true. I am disgusted that yall would turn a thread about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children into another excuse to bash on me, but mad? No.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about having my feelings protected you dope. That isn't what this thread is about. It's about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children and then neg rep when someone asks you to stop. End of story. In the thread that began all this Madeline made fun of Sarah Palin, okay she's an adult she's fair game. Mani made fun of Trig, he's not fair game. I'm fair game, my daughter is not fair game. Same difference. I don't expect my children to be protected any more or any less than other children. Children are OFF limits. And that is the only reason I said shit to Mani or started this thread.
> 
> But yall are obsessed, so obsessed that you're willing to overlook making fun of handicapped children in order to bash me some more. That's pathetic, and I'm out of this thread.
> 
> Del, I would ask that you close this disgusting thread as is my right as the author of it, but I'll just wait for another mod to come around and ask them to. Yall enjoy your reindeer games.
Click to expand...


You don't have the right to close a thread, even if you created it. I love the people who think they have all these rights around here.


I do love the fact this thread is now "sticky". 
Nice touch!


----------



## del

Annie said:


> I just can't read through all this. How the hell did this get stickied?



kismet


----------



## xotoxi

ConHog said:


> I am disgusted that yall would turn a thread about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children intoanother excuse to bash on me...



You have to admit that a thread bashing you is better than a thread making fun of disabled children...therefore, this thread has improved for the better!


----------



## L.K.Eder

how the fuck did this retard thread end up as a sticky?

to show a bad example, i hope.


----------



## xotoxi

manifold said:


> Ha ha ConFag!  I quoted you before you edited out calling me a retard and changed it to idiot.
> 
> 
> Hypocrite.



Mani the Quicktrigger!


----------



## xotoxi

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Difference in what retard?
Click to expand...


----------



## Kalam

Expecting class from tranifold is like expecting CornDog to abandon his R. Kelly-esque urine fetish. Quit whining about rep, dude.


----------



## manifold

Expecting class from manifold is like expecting tolerance from Islam


----------



## Kalam

manifold said:


> Expecting class from manifold is like expecting tolerance from Islam



_They see me trollin'..._


----------



## Dis

WOW.

Really?


----------



## RadiomanATL

YES 

Really. 


Really what?


----------



## syrenn

RadiomanATL said:


> YES
> 
> Really.
> 
> 
> Really what?




Yes Really really...conhog has a thread that is ......sticky!



OMG that is WAY to much information about him!!!


----------



## RadiomanATL

I wish I had a sticky thread.


----------



## del

manifold said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a full 8 minutes after sending me the neg rep.
> 
> I guess you must've had to think about it for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I stepped away from the computer for a bit.....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in all that time you just couldn't get me off your mind huh?
> 
> Damn dude, seek help.
Click to expand...


----------



## mal

syrenn said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> YES
> 
> Really.
> 
> 
> Really what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Really really...conhog has a thread that is ......sticky!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG that is WAY to much information about him!!!
Click to expand...


Curious... it's no longer a sticky... 



peace...


----------



## Sheldon

Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.


----------



## del

silkyeggsalad said:


> Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.



i prefer to think of you as unwashed masses, or perhaps huddled masses, but that's just me.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to think of you as unwashed masses, or perhaps huddled masses, but that's just me.
Click to expand...


How about the sticky masses?


----------



## Gunny

Why's this a sticky?  And what do Mani and class have to do with one another?  Thought those terms were mutually exclusive .......


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to think of you as unwashed masses, or perhaps huddled masses, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the sticky masses?
Click to expand...


That goes without saying if we're unwashed


----------



## RadiomanATL

Gunny said:


> Why's this a sticky?  And what do Mani and class have to do with one another?  Thought those terms were mutually exclusive .......



We've been playing with the Gorilla Glue again Gunny....sorry 'bout that.


----------



## del

Gunny said:


> Why's this a sticky?  And what do Mani and class have to do with one another?  Thought those terms were mutually exclusive .......



they are. 

it's a sticky because i've let my amazing super mod powers go to my head.


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to think of you as unwashed masses, or perhaps huddled masses, but that's just me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about the sticky masses?
Click to expand...


they're all yours.


----------



## Sheldon

Why is that other thread a sticky? It's like 600 posts about ghey buttsecks in Texas.


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to think of you as unwashed masses, or perhaps huddled masses, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the sticky masses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
Click to expand...


What about the silky masses?

Or the eggy masses?


----------



## Gunny

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to think of you as unwashed masses, or perhaps huddled masses, but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the sticky masses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
Click to expand...


I'm about to choke to death Lmfao.


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the sticky masses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
Click to expand...


or the massholes?


----------



## RadiomanATL

silkyeggsalad said:


> Why is that other thread a sticky? It's like 600 posts about ghey buttsecks in Texas.



Well, ghey buttsecks is bound to be sticky....


----------



## Sheldon

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about the sticky masses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
Click to expand...


Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.


----------



## RadiomanATL

silkyeggsalad said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.
Click to expand...


I've heard that if you write a really nice letter to someone, and include a $20, they'll do it for you


----------



## xotoxi

silkyeggsalad said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.
Click to expand...


How about silkypeggysalad?


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> they're all yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or the massholes?
Click to expand...


You are one of them.

I am a direct descendent of a pair.


----------



## del

xotoxi said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or the massholes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are one of them.
> 
> I am a direct descendent of a pair.
Click to expand...


ironically, my pair haven't descended.

weird, huh?


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard that if you write a really nice letter to someone, and include a $20, they'll do it for you
Click to expand...


actually, you can fax the $20...i've heard


----------



## xotoxi

del said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> or the massholes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are one of them.
> 
> I am a direct descendent of a pair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ironically, my pair haven't descended.
> 
> weird, huh?
Click to expand...


Well shart myself in the pantaloons!

I woon't have guessed!


----------



## Sheldon

xotoxi said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about the silky masses?
> 
> Or the eggy masses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about silkypeggysalad?
Click to expand...


meh. Kind of digging stickymassholesammich right now.


----------



## xotoxi

silkyeggsalad said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about silkypeggysalad?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> meh. Kind of digging stickymassholesammich right now.
Click to expand...


How about a wisstah-munch-hole?

It's a munchkin from a dunkin donuts in Worcester.


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goddamnit. My username should've been stickyeggsalad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that if you write a really nice letter to someone, and include a $20, they'll do it for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, you can fax the $20...i've heard
Click to expand...


Yeah, about that.

I wanna refund. This thing you sold me is broken.


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard that if you write a really nice letter to someone, and include a $20, they'll do it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually, you can fax the $20...i've heard
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, about that.
> 
> I wanna refund. This thing you sold me is broken.
Click to expand...


i tole ya to get the insurance, but, nooooooo

cheap bastid


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> cheap bastid



Well, yeah, that IS true.


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheap bastid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, that IS true.
Click to expand...


the rules clearly state that altering quotes is not allowed.

i'm going to report you to, uh

never mind

<removes stick and head from ass>

carry on


----------



## RadiomanATL

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheap bastid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, that IS true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the rules clearly state that altering quotes is not allowed.
> 
> i'm going to report you to, uh
> 
> never mind
> 
> <removes stick and head from ass>
> 
> carry on
Click to expand...


No.

Someone didn't.

Did they?

Really?

Someone is so fraking uptight and tattletale-ish that they reported a post which was condensed to the relative parts, but not edited to change the context?

As Dis said:

REALLY?

No, really?


----------



## Sheldon

del said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheap bastid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, that IS true.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the rules clearly state that altering quotes is not allowed.
> 
> i'm going to report you to, uh
> 
> never mind
> 
> <removes stick and head from ass>
> 
> carry on
Click to expand...


What a dishonest liar you are. I give you my public permission to post the PM that you received in your inbox about the post you just reported that you said you reported but probably didn't because you're such a dishonest liar. Until then you're a liar without proof which means nothing. God you people are just unbelievable.You must be obsessed. And, your pants are on fire.


----------



## del

RadiomanATL said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, that IS true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rules clearly state that altering quotes is not allowed.
> 
> i'm going to report you to, uh
> 
> never mind
> 
> <removes stick and head from ass>
> 
> carry on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Someone didn't.
> 
> Did they?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Someone is so fraking uptight and tattletale-ish that they reported a post which was condensed to the relative parts, but not edited to change the context?
> 
> As Dis said:
> 
> REALLY?
> 
> No, really?
Click to expand...


----------



## del

silkyeggsalad said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah, that IS true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rules clearly state that altering quotes is not allowed.
> 
> i'm going to report you to, uh
> 
> never mind
> 
> <removes stick and head from ass>
> 
> carry on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dishonest liar you are. I give you my public permission to post the PM that you received in your inbox about the post you just reported that you said you reported but probably didn't because you're such a dishonest liar. Until then you're a liar without proof which means nothing. God you people are just unbelievable.You must be obsessed. And, your pants are on fire.
Click to expand...


i can't believe you're attacking an innocent child like this.


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Sheldon

del said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the rules clearly state that altering quotes is not allowed.
> 
> i'm going to report you to, uh
> 
> never mind
> 
> <removes stick and head from ass>
> 
> carry on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dishonest liar you are. I give you my public permission to post the PM that you received in your inbox about the post you just reported that you said you reported but probably didn't because you're such a dishonest liar. Until then you're a liar without proof which means nothing. God you people are just unbelievable.You must be obsessed. And, your pants are on fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i can't believe you're attacking an innocent child like this.
Click to expand...


I never attacked your Ferrari so stop saying that I did. Unbelievable.


----------



## Modbert

Another meltdown by ConHog. He's more volatile than the stock market if all the day traders were given a week's supply of coke and not allowed to sleep the entire week.


----------



## Dante

Modbert said:


> Another meltdown by ConHog. He's more volatile than the stock market if all* the day traders were given a week's supply of coke and not allowed to sleep the entire week.*



hey I remember that week.


----------



## mal

silkyeggsalad said:


> Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.



It's called del Reacting to me...

I should have to Pay Rent... 



peace...


----------



## del

tha malcontent said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sticky again. This is what's called the mods fucking with the plebeian masses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called del Reacting to me...
> 
> I should have to Pay Rent...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


funny, it's still a sticky. 

go figure


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> Del, I would ask that you close this disgusting thread as is my right as the author of it, but I'll just wait for another mod to come around and ask them to.



How'd that work out for ya?


----------



## manifold

Gunny said:


> what do Mani and class have to do with one another?  Thought those terms were mutually exclusive .......



Yes indeed.  Much like Gunny and spine are mutually exclusive.


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you have received -49 reputation points from manifold.
> Reputation was given for *this* post.
> 
> Comment:
> I\'m sorry, what I meant to say was, Fuck You Doucher.  mmkay?
> 
> Regards,
> manifold
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mani is trying to out Dante -- oops, out-Dante me?
Click to expand...



mani?  

this post?





boringoldmani.png

and then xotoxi, your weirdo pal for this?





xolunatictroll.png




http://www.usmessageboard.com/law-a...fire-in-a-crowded-theater-11.html#post2771840  post #152


----------



## Gunny

ConHog said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I posted teh wrong thing, don't wanna get in trouble, so i fixed it
> 
> Okay,  so Mani negged me for this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucking pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
Click to expand...


What do you expect from a little bitch that thinks he's someone?  

Here ... I'll show you a neg .....


----------



## L.K.Eder

Gunny said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you expect from a little bitch that thinks he's someone?
> 
> Here ... I'll show you a neg .....
Click to expand...


he asked for that a long time.

and don't talk about little bitches as long as you protect little bitches and act like a little bitch.


----------



## Dante

Gunny said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I agree with you that his neg rep was inappropriate...what is the deal with you and whining about negreps?
> 
> Instead of whining, why don't you neg back and call it even.
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't whining about rep and you know it.
> 
> my point is that I asked him nicely in the thread not to insult special needs kids and his little childish response was to neg me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you expect from a little bitch that thinks he's someone?
> 
> Here ... I'll show you a neg .....
Click to expand...


OMFG! 

It's The Old Man on the USMB Mountain!  Watch out your face doesn't fall off.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Why the fuck is this a sticky in the military forum?


----------



## mal

What's with the bumping today?... manic... this sock...



peace...


----------



## syrenn

ConHog said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just re read the Palin thread. Conjob seemed mad to me, about Mani not believing him.
> I don't know why Conjob cares so much. Hopefully he starts mulitple threads about it. We have one down, ten more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was mad at anyone disagreeing with his opinion. he was mad at anyone reading the OP and really getting what madeline had to say. he was mad the elastic in his panties is shot.
> 
> I get why he didn't like the photo too, but if he enjoys having his opinion stated then he cant very well get mad at mani for having his, or maddline for that matter.
> 
> I find it amazing that he wants his feelings protected but feels free to bash others feelings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL no matter how many times you yell I'm mad it isn't going to make it true. I am disgusted that yall would turn a thread about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children into another excuse to bash on me, but mad? No.
> 
> Oh, and I don't care about having my feelings protected you dope. That isn't what this thread is about. It's about how disgusting it is to make fun of disabled children and then neg rep when someone asks you to stop. End of story. In the thread that began all this Madeline made fun of Sarah Palin, okay she's an adult she's fair game. Mani made fun of Trig, he's not fair game. I'm fair game, my daughter is not fair game. Same difference. I don't expect my children to be protected any more or any less than other children. Children are OFF limits. And that is the only reason I said shit to Mani or started this thread.
> 
> But yall are obsessed, so obsessed that you're willing to overlook making fun of handicapped children in order to bash me some more. That's pathetic, and I'm out of this thread.
> 
> *Del, I would ask that you close this disgusting thread as is my right as the author of it, but I'll just wait for another mod to come around and ask them to. Yall enjoy your reindeer games.*
Click to expand...




This is why its a sticky....... 



and you go del!


----------



## mal

Tebow is a search tag in a 2010 thread?... 

hi raving!



peace...


----------



## RadiomanATL

mal said:


> Tebow is a search tag in a 2010 thread?...
> 
> hi raving!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



2010 Superbowl ad too far back for you to remember?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/103087-pro-abortionists-furious-at-tim-tebow-ad.html

Or are you really this paranoid?


----------



## Unkotare

Paulie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caption's kind of fucked up, but the picture is funny as hell.
> 
> The ump is serious as a heart attack about that safe call
Click to expand...




If you think that picture (or the caption) is funny, you are a hopelessly vile piece of human filth and you will never be anything more.


----------



## mal

RadiomanATL said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow is a search tag in a 2010 thread?...
> 
> hi raving!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 Superbowl ad too far back for you to remember?
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/103087-pro-abortionists-furious-at-tim-tebow-ad.html
> 
> Or are you really this paranoid?
Click to expand...


I'm not Tim Tebow radio... 



peace...


----------

